# X Copper



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone used their services before? If so, were you satisfied with the service they provided you?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Never heard or used them but Google leads to some pretty dissatisfied customer reviews. I'd read up, seems like plenty already said on a couple of other forums.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Why you get a DUI? was there something in those cookies?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I use a paralegal to help out with tickets.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

as we left last night we could hear you guys playing "you don't have to be old to wise". it's a great song. keep rockin that SG, it really sounds good.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The sound from my SG did rock, it's just that I sucked! But oh well! Everyone wanted a turn on it! When I left to go to the washroom the bass player asked if he could play it! I said, sure! Then it was the drummers turn! She can play drums and guitar! I did play an awesome solo over the chords to While my guitar gently weeps! That was fun!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you were up in your head about the ticket. last jam before this, i saw some guy get hit by a van with his dog on my way in, and i played poorly because it was heavy on my mind.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> you were up in your head about the ticket. last jam before this, i saw some guy get hit by a van with his dog on my way in, and i played poorly because it was heavy on my mind.


Seeing something like that can really mess you up. Hope they ended up ok in the end


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> as we left last night we could hear you guys playing "you don't have to be old to wise". it's a great song. keep rockin that SG, it really sounds good.





cheezyridr said:


> you were up in your head about the ticket. last jam before this, i saw some guy get hit by a van with his dog on my way in, and i played poorly because it was heavy on my mind.


That's all that was on my mind! The friggin' ticket, the fine and the demerit points! The cop was actually very civil. 

It's just the way things happened.

I will give you a run down on what happened later! Now I have a date with the hubby! Flea market, shopping and going for a 10K walk with him!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As I understand it, they are pretty good at finding loopholes to get people off, but cops are getting better at avoiding those loopholes.

And if they do get you out of your ticket it costs a fortune. You really need to be in danger of losing your license to justify the expense.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Long story short! We were on our way to rehearsal at Front and Sherbourne streets in the heart of Toronto. Just as my son was pulling off the DVP that's when the cop nabbed him in the midst of other vehicles going just as fast! There was a white van in front of us even going faster! My son has a turbo charged Honda Civic and I guess he looked ripe for the pickings! The cop that stopped us was very civil and not a prick like a lot of them. My son was going 80 kph in a 50. It's a $235 fine plus 4 demerit points if he gets charged. He already has 3 demerit points against him which will vanish in a 1 yr and 1/2! But he is applying to be a firefighter. The max demerit points you can have is 6. So I phoned my nephew who is a Peel regional cop! He said that the cop might not even show up and it will be thrown out or if worse comes to worse he told my son to talk to the prosecutor and try to make a deal with him to get the points reduced. Anyhow, his insurance will double from $90 to $180 a month. I feel terrible that it was on the way to drop me at my rehearsal! I have my fingers crossed! My son isn't reckless or anything like that but he shouldn't been speeding knowing that he already had points against him! I somehow feel like it's my fault too! I feel terrible!

X Coppers will charge us $300 bucks! I don't really care about the money if they manage to get him off then so be it!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I got nabbed speeding when I was 22 (120km/h in a 100, downhill, while passing)-- take the ticket to court alone before considering taking it to X Coppers or any similar service.

7 times out of 10, the officer doesn't show up (in most jurisdictions, the police force can't afford to take an officer off-duty for a day to fight one ticket). Even if the officer does show up, they need to have service records for the radar device used that day (if they even used a radar device--often they just use "best judgement" to estimate your speed, which is going to be nigh-impossible to prove if your son was indeed going the same speed as the cars around you). IF both of those conditions are met, you can always speak to the prosecutor to reduce the charge to "exceeding the speed limit by 16 to 29 km/hour" which will bring him down to his max of 6 demerit points, which will go away 2 years from the offense date. Even if the prosecution agrees, you can request a court date, which takes anywhere from 21 to 60 days, which is enough time to get in touch with a traffic attorney such as X Copper or Redline or OTT Legal should you choose to go that route.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For my daughter some 16 years ago - 6 pointer - got her off. But the insurance company didn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Taylor said:


> I got nabbed speeding when I was 22 (120km/h in a 100, downhill, while passing)-- take the ticket to court alone before considering taking it to X Coppers or any similar service.
> 
> 7 times out of 10, the officer doesn't show up (in most jurisdictions, the police force can't afford to take an officer off-duty for a day to fight one ticket). Even if the officer does show up, they need to have service records for the radar device used that day (if they even used a radar device--often they just use "best judgement" to estimate your speed, which is going to be nigh-impossible to prove if your son was indeed going the same speed as the cars around you). IF both of those conditions are met, you can always speak to the prosecutor to reduce the charge to "exceeding the speed limit by 16 to 29 km/hour" which will bring him down to his max of 6 demerit points, which will go away 2 years from the offense date. Even if the prosecution agrees, you can request a court date, which takes anywhere from 21 to 60 days, which is enough time to get in touch with a traffic attorney such as X Copper or Redline or OTT Legal should you choose to go that route.


Exactly as you inscription on your avatar says, Nice man! Yes you are!!! Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it! 

What sucks is this is just a cash grab by the cops! Really and truly it is! Speeding tickets generate millions of $ in fines!

The speed trap is the vehicular equivalent of fishing in a barrel – police find spots where the limit is lower than expected, hide out with a radar gun, and rake in the ticket revenue.

The design of a speed trap is based on deception. The most common locations are unmarked municipal boundaries, downhill sections where gravity creates natural acceleration, and roads with artificially low speed limits.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know if I agree with everything in the post above but it is safe to say if you don't speed you don't get a ticket. Slow down and avoid the cash grab/fish in a barrel/deception scenario. Was he speeding? 80 in a 50, yea he deserves the ticket and hopefully he learned his lesson.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The (in)famous Richmond/Eastern off ramp. Radar is usually at the bottom of the ramp. Favourite 'fishing' spot since the 70's. I got lucky once, learned to slow down, never got caught again.
You learn from your mistakes - I did.

C'mon, 80 kph on city roads? Downtown?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If it were me, I would make an appointment with the Justice of the Peace, wearing a jacket and tie, and humbly plead my case - often, they will knock it down. If the officer already knocked it down, ignore this advice - I had a friend who tried to get his charge reduced with the JP after the cop had already knocked it down substantially - the JP had a file in front of him stating what the original charge was and how much it had already been reduced - my friend very sheepishly paid the fine on the spot.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I don't know if I agree with everything in the post above but it is safe to say if you don't speed you don't get a ticket. Slow down and avoid the cash grab/fish in a barrel/deception scenario. Was he speeding? 80 in a 50, yea he deserves the ticket and hopefully he learned his lesson.


OMG do you have heart? Show a bit of compassion for god's sake! The kid wants to be a firefighter and along with the ticket comes more demerit points which means he can't apply for a job as a firefighter! Have you ever done something wrong in your life but were forgiven?!!!!You're obviously perfect and have never made a mistake in your life on this planet! OMG! I don't believe this!

IL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> The (in)famous Richmond/Eastern off ramp. Radar is usually at the bottom of the ramp. Favourite 'fishing' spot since the 70's. I got lucky once, learned to slow down, never got caught again.
> You learn from your mistakes - I did.
> 
> C'mon, 80 kph on city roads? Downtown?


Did you not read my post? He was just coming on to the off ramp from the DVP! You know the one? The highway to downtown TO! The DVP!!!! It was and off ramp not officially a city street yet!!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> OMG do you have heart? Show a bit of compassion for god's sake! The kid wants to be a firefighter and along with the ticket comes more demerit points which means he can't apply for a job as a firefighter! Have you ever done something wrong in your life but were forgiven?!!!!You're obviously perfect and have never made a mistake in your life on this planet! OMG! I don't believe this!
> 
> IL


This has nothing to do with my heart or feelings, if he wants to be a firefighter or avoid demerit points, higher insurance premiums or paying fines he shouldn't speed. It's that simple.
I've been on the wrong end of these things before, I've been down to see the prosecutor to ask 'forgiveness' and I've had to live with my decisions. 
Chill out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

vadsy said:


> This has nothing to do with my heart or feelings, if he wants to be a firefighter or avoid demerit points, higher insurance premiums or paying fines he shouldn't speed. It's that simple.
> I've been on the wrong end of these things before, I've been down to see the prosecutor to ask 'forgiveness' and I've had to live with my decisions.
> Chill out.


Do you have any kids? This is why the ignore list was created! Chill out! Not bloody likely! This is MY son were talking not some fucking bum on the street!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Do you have any kids? This is why the ignore list was created! Chill out! Not bloody likely! This is MY son were talking not some fucking bum on the street!


Yes, I have kids and funny how I viewed and changed my driving habits since having them. I've slowed down, not only for them but for all the kids and worried parents. Tell your son to do the same before he has to deal with something more costly than a ticket and demerit points.
If you want your son to be a firefighter tell him to behave in a manner that doesn't get in the way of his future career. Instead of blaming the cop or the police, who was only doing his job, take this time to talk to your kid about the lesson here not spin this into a massive amount of drama on how he was wronged and his mom is gonna hire someone to make it all go away.
The drama is strong with you, don't pass it on to your children, it won't help them.

I don't think I said anything out of line, you post here and you're going to get some different opinions, the ignore list is fine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

From what I understand your son was clocked speeding by radar. 30 kph over the posted speed limit. I gather that since he was taking you to practice he knows the speed limit. If he takes it to court and wants to fight the radar gun, that's his right. There's a good chance he could lose. From what I understand he can't apply to become a firefighter with more than 6 points so, he might just have to not get caught and get more demerit points for the next 1 1/2 yrs. Word of advise Lola, when he goes to court, stay away. I told my kid years ago that if he was in the right I'd back him to the wall....if he was in the wrong I'd bail him out in the morning. 
Vadsy, you and ed havn't said anything wrong from what I can see. And I expect to be on the receiving end too. I'm just wondering, how do you know if you're on an ignore list?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry there was NO radar! Forgot to mention that!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Sorry there was NO radar! Forgot to mention that!


Then if the ticket says 80 in a 50 he was clocked by a car which is just as bad if not worse than radar. Not too sure about Ont. but in B.C. and Ab and I think Sask, having a ticket issued used to go on your drivers abstract....it probably still does. One thing to consider is that if he pays the ticket now his demerits start now....if he takes it to court it could take quite a while and if he is found to be in the wrong and convicted with speeding then that's when the demerits start. He goes to traffic and says he's going to fight it so it will probably get held over to a date set by the court. The court will probably make sure to set a date when the officer can be there and the officer will probably show up with all the info needed. One thing that might be in his favor is who pulled him over. Federal, provincial or municipal heat.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's tough as a parent to accept that sometimes the best thing you can do in a sticky situation is to do nothing. 

By applying for and receiving a driver's license (a privilege, not a right in this country) your son has accepted the responsibility to follow the rules designed to keep us all safe. If he breaks the law he should man up and take the consequences. 

If he has good reason to believe he is innocent then he should get a lawyer to help him right the wrong. Hiring an"insider" to find a sleazy way to make his troubles go away is something that makes no sense, to me as a parent, or me as a citizen.

The police officer may have singled your son out of the crowd and pulled him over. Perhaps he has seen one too many young kids like him splattered over the highway, and wanted to send your boy a message.

An incident like this one can be a defining moment in a young person's life. Mom should probably take a step back on this one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

At the end of the day, by your own admission he was doing 30 over. Have a heart has nothing to do with it. Sure we all make mistakes...and most of us pay for them. If I were looking for a job that REQUIRED my license to be in good standing, I would 1) get rid of the cop magnet car, 2) drive more sensibly.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Lola said:


> Did you not read my post? He was just coming on to the off ramp from the DVP! You know the one? The highway to downtown TO! The DVP!!!! It was and off ramp not officially a city street yet!!!!


As ed2000 says, that's a nasty spot.

For those who don't know it, it's a ~700 meter off-ramp from a 90km highway, not a street, concrete barriers on both sides, looks just like highway as it curves west and drops down into the city streets. The 50km sign is back near the highway and if you miss it there isn't another until near the point at which most people would *naturally* slow down because it starts to look like city street, not highway, ahead. It's easy to make this mistake, and it's not a safety threat to anyone unless the driver doesn't slow when the streets below come into view near the end of the long ramp. There's plenty of time to slow then, the 50km should start after that point, but then it wouldn't be a great fishing spot for cops.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I whole heartedly defend my sons right to be partially absolved from his mistake!

He is a law abiding citizen and respects the rules of driving. Driving is a privilege!

I apologize to those that I may of offended in regards to any of my replies!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Now don't yell at me too, but let's look at the true nuts and bolts of this. Yes, your son made a mistake. Yes he got a ticket. Yes, it sucks and it happens to all of us at times. But what a lot of people forget, and I think you're forgetting to is that speeding limit is just that. If you exceed that limit, you are breaking the law. I've heard of people getting caught doing 120 in traveling radar, passing people and 80 km an hour zone and complaining making an excuse that they had to pass somebody who was doing 80.
Well guess what, the guy doing 80 is doing the speed limit. If we want to go faster we take our chances. Just because 100 people are doing 20 over, doesn't make it right.

He might be a law-abiding citizen in every day living, however 30 over in an 80 is not law abiding. Traffic laws are no different than any other


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ronmac said:


> It's tough as a parent to accept that sometimes the best thing you can do in a sticky situation is to do nothing.
> 
> By applying for and receiving a driver's license (a privilege, not a right in this country) your son has accepted the responsibility to follow the rules designed to keep us all safe. If he breaks the law he should man up and take the consequences.
> 
> ...


My Uncles entire career was a Metro Paramedic and he's seen it all. I am sure he would agree


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

A neighbour of mine is well known for driving too fast and got dinged a couple of years ago for doing 140k in an 80. Of coursed we teased her about it and never thought about it again until I was coming down the hill by the ski hills near me. I was passing a car that speeded up conciderably coming down the hill so I kicked it down. When I got by, I looked down at my speedometer and was doing 140K (in an 80) It happens. The only ticket I remember getting in my life cost me $13. I was just a kid and riding my my 1968 Triumph 650 TR6C which I still have by the way. I consider myself a good driver that obeys the traffic laws so please don't tell me that speeding causes accidents. I'm sure it does, but I don't need anyone to tell me. The police will pass you on the 401 doing 120k and not pull you over. It's a 100k speed limit. It was probably the fancy car that caused the cop to pull Lola's son over and not the threat that he may hurt someone. He'll have to decide if it's worth the effort to fight it in court. I've done it but didn't lose any money taking the day off when I did. Good luck. I hope your son realizes his dream of becoming a fireman Lola.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It seems to be a well-known spot and a favourite place to raise revenue, doubt that safety has much to do issuing citations here, never been there, just going by what people have posted. It's just a game, play it out to the final inning and fight the bastards.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

There used to be a religious billboard next to the offramp..I believe it read "Prepare to Meet Thy God" or something to that effect.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> There used to be a religious billboard next to the offramp..I believe it read "Prepare to Meet Thy God" or something to that effect.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The way cops go exclusively after speeders at the exclusion of all the other bad driving is nothing more than a tax grab, IMO. They have a meter they can use to catch you at that. But no meter for illegal uturns, turning without signalling, driving while talking on a phone, driving while texting, driving at night without headlights, driving unsafe vehicles. All of these get a pass because it's too difficult to police. No 'illegal uturn gun'.

Many speeding ticket stories make me lose respect for our policing system, a little at a time. I have one or two I can tell. And for the most part, I am a 'law and order' kinda guy.

PS: has any ever reviewed our posted speed limits? You know, the ones initially set up when cars didn't have door beams or radial tires or modern suspension and brakes. None of that matters when it's more about taxing than safety.

Good luck to your son, Lola. I hope this silliness doesn't have any long term impact on his career choice.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't endorse speeding but I do believe road speed limits and signage should be inspected by a higher means than the city or Region that sets them. Some are ridiculous to the driving public. ie not required all way stops. Too low a speed limit on some roads etc.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> The way cops go exclusively after speeders at the exclusion of all the other bad driving is nothing more than a tax grab, IMO. They have a meter they can use to catch you at that. But no meter for illegal uturns, turning without signalling, driving while talking on a phone, driving while texting, driving at night without headlights, driving unsafe vehicles. All of these get a pass because it's too difficult to police. No 'illegal uturn gun'.
> 
> Many speeding ticket stories make me lose respect for our policing system, a little at a time. I have one or two I can tell. And for the most part, I am a 'law and order' kinda guy.
> 
> ...


It's always fun to watch Albertans when they go to B.C. and spend a lot of time sitting by the side of the roads.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't want to sound like a 'bad guy' here. You stated he has a turbo'd Honda and I assume it produces higher engine power. I don't know of anyone, including me, that drives a modified vehicle that respects every traffic law. You need to know when you can bend the law and when you need to follow the rules.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> I don't want to sound like a 'bad guy' here. You stated he has a turbo'd Honda and I assume it produces higher engine power. I don't know of anyone, including me, that drives a modified vehicle that respects every traffic law. You need to know when you can bend the law and when you need to follow the rules.


And if you get caught "bending" the rules, pay the fine. The thing I like about go fast cars and most people who drive them is that you can egg them on so the pass you at a high rate of speed and then just follow them at your leisure until someone going faster passes you. Works very well when I'm on the bike and two go fasts have a race in front of me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A long time ago I used a paralegal for a traffic ticket.
They're whole angle seemed to be based around plea bargaining to a lesser charge, which the prosecutor seemed happy to do to just move things along and get a "happy medium" for everyone.
My takeway from the experience was, if ever ended up in that situation I wouldn't use a paralegal, I'd just plea bargain to a lesser charge myself.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> I whole heartedly defend my sons right to be partially absolved from his mistake!
> 
> He is a law abiding citizen and respects the rules of driving. Driving is a privilege!
> 
> I apologize to those that I may of offended in regards to any of my replies!


Respectfully, Lola, you have your mom-goggles on.
Multiple incidents with points doesn't exactly suggest he respects the rules of the road. That's not judging him, it's just common sense based on facts. I speak from experience, I had traffic ticket problems when I was a young man as well, and yes, I was a good kid , no arrests, good grades in university, blah, blah, blah as well. But, I made stupid decisions and wasn't as careful as I should have been. Kids in sporty cars get pulled over by cops more, no doubt. Life isn't fair.
Looking back, I think of each time I got pulled over by a cop as a teachable lesson I should have listened to....a stranger protecting me from myself, even though, like 99% of us, I was pissed off at the time and somehow saw myself as the victim.

Just remember, the next time he drives like this might have real serious consequences, much more than just a ticket and points. I think your anger at ppl in this thread might be misdirected. Your son might be in need of some of that tough love and maturity, not excuses and protection, it's the difference between being a boy and a man. And next time you're in the car with him and he breaks the law, give him an earful!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ohh, Oh! Not a day goes by without Lola stopping by. Either Lola is on vacation, her computer is busted or we're on her ignore list. Let's hope for #1 or #2, not #3.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[QUOTE="Electraglide, Works very well when I'm on the bike and two go fasts have a race in front of me.[/QUOTE]

Clever - a rolling ticket magnet ahead of you.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I work with adolescents as a counselor in a youth diversion type program. All of the kids referred to us have, technically, broken the law in some manner and could be criminally charged. We use early intervention techniques to help them consider patterns they may already be developing, which could lead to very serious concerns down the road. They also have the opportunity to avoid criminal sanctions so motivation is typically quite high.

We generally encourage parental involvement in our program, especially when it supports the youth in accepting responsibility for their actions and learning from the experience. We explicitly discourage parental involvement however when it reinforces: 1) the youth's belief that they've somehow been treated unfairly; 2) the idea that it's better to search for "a way around" the situation than to simply face it head on; and/or 3) that their particular circumstances warrant an exception to the rules or the consequences of ignoring them.

I can't help thinking that a similar type of early intervention, perhaps by MTO, might serve a purpose for young drivers in situations like the one Lola has presented.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Ohh, Oh! Not a day goes by without Lola stopping by. Either Lola is on vacation, her computer is busted or we're on her ignore list. Let's hope for #1 or #2, not #3.


No I am here! I have been really sick this past week! Everyone is sick in my household! We are all taking turns at being sick and then some! We all have a really shitty(no pun intended lol!) stomach flu that has been taking it's toll on everyone! We are all picking a bathroom and basically living in it! It's been a really bad week for me! I haven't been this sick in years!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you for all of your wonderful advice. I played the mom card a little bit too heavy handed! I apologize! You have emphasized your points and I have acknowledged them! Thank you!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Thank you for all of your wonderful advice. I played the mom card a little bit too heavy handed! I apologize! You have emphasized your points and I have acknowledged them! Thank you!


Glad your back. Now we have to find Milkman.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Is Milkman MIA?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I recently talked to another GC forum member about Milkman being MIA.
The other forum member is of the opinion that Milkman became frustrated in a thread and called it quits with the forum. 
If this is the case, it is very unfortunate for our forum. I enjoyed his contributions very much and will miss him.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well the last time he's logged on here is:
Milkman was last seen:
Feb 18, 2016
Though he might be lurking without logging on although I doubt it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> I recently talked to another GC forum member about Milkman being MIA.
> The other forum member is of the opinion that Milkman became frustrated in a thread and called it quits with the forum.
> If this is the case, it is very unfortunate for our forum. I enjoyed his contributions very much and will miss him.


Bummer. I would have liked to kept in touch.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> [QUOTE="Electraglide, Works very well when I'm on the bike and two go fasts have a race in front of me.


Clever - a rolling ticket magnet ahead of you.[/QUOTE]
I'm often happy to let a speedster pass me and go ahead....I usually say something to myself like "smoke 'em out, buddy" referring to hoping that they're behaviour will flush out cops.
But too many ppl take it as some sort of personal insult if someone passes them, it seems.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Ohh, Oh! Not a day goes by without Lola stopping by. Either Lola is on vacation, her computer is busted or we're on her ignore list. Let's hope for #1 or #2, not #3.


In my last company, we had an expression "the 24 hr rule"....it meant that when someone sent an email that pissed you off, it was a good idea to take 24 hrs before responding and cool your head, take a few deep breaths, reconsider what was in the email and if there was any validity to it, and what the senders true intentions may have been, take a figurative look in the mirror, etc, so as to prevent a rash, regrettable and unbecoming email backlash. And then respond with a more appropriate, measured response.
I think if more of us did that, forum bans and flame wars would virtually disappear.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> [QUOTE="Electraglide, Works very well when I'm on the bike and two go fasts have a race in front of me.


Clever - a rolling ticket magnet ahead of you.[/QUOTE]
Works even better than a semi. It's so easy to get them to do it too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Clever - a rolling ticket magnet ahead of you.


I'm often happy to let a speedster pass me and go ahead....I usually say something to myself like "smoke 'em out, buddy" referring to hoping that they're behaviour will flush out cops.
But too many ppl take it as some sort of personal insult if someone passes them, it seems.[/QUOTE]
That's how you get them to run.....pass them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Ohh, Oh! Not a day goes by without Lola stopping by. Either Lola is on vacation, her computer is busted or we're on her ignore list. Let's hope for #1 or #2, not #3.


How do you put someone on your ignore list and how do you tell if you're on an ignore list?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I see so many flame wars on YouTube! It's really quite disgusting times as well as juvenile~ It's the internet though! Can't expect everything to be perfect!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

YT is the worst.
Some of the rudest, most disgusting posts I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> How do you put someone on your ignore list and how do you tell if you're on an ignore list?


Click on their profile, and you should see an option for "ignore".


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> And again your winning personality shows itself.
> 
> I seem to be an annoyance to you and a few other members here.
> 
> ...





Lola said:


> Is Milkman MIA?


 TA462 and Milkman had a little scuffle in the flint water thread..


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> In my last company, we had an expression "the 24 hr rule"....it meant that when someone sent an email that pissed you off, it was a good idea to take 24 hrs before responding and cool your head, take a few deep breaths, reconsider what was in the email and if there was any validity to it, and what the senders true intentions may have been, take a figurative look in the mirror, etc, so as to prevent a rash, regrettable and unbecoming email backlash. And then respond with a more appropriate, measured response.
> I think if more of us did that, forum bans and flame wars would virtually disappear.


Sometimes being a parent can be difficult! Sometimes(and we are guilty of this offence)we speak before we think even if your not a parent! I was ticked for all the wrong reasons and then Karma came and bit my ass. I know it was a coincidence but getting the flu side lined me really bad!

I don't know why people can't act like mature adults but then again there have been times where I am not exactly a prime example of being a mature adult! It's human nature!

Get over it, count your blessings and get on with it!

Holding a grudge never got anyone anywhere!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: people getting pissed when you pass them. 

My theory: these people have absolutely no power at home or elsewhere in their life. Almost exclusive male, these guys apparently are told what to do all day long, every day, by their boss, co-workers, wife, kids, parents, pets, store clerks, total strangers, basically everyone? So when they get in traffic and can get in front of you, they do. It is the only power they can exercise, so they choose to do it to random people using a 3000lb sledgehammer. Dorks!

But I too like to use them (weaklings that they are) to take the ticket, when I can.




Lola said:


> Sometimes being a parent can be difficult! Sometimes(and we are guilty of this offence)we speak before we think even if your not a parent! I was ticked for all the wrong reasons and then Karma came and bit my ass. I know it was a coincidence but getting the flu side lined me really bad!
> 
> I don't know why people can't act like mature adults but then again there have been times where I am not exactly a prime example of being a mature adult! It's human nature!
> 
> ...


As I said in another string (and I'll change it up a bit for sake of interest):

Confucious say man who carries a grudge is giving someone free rent in his head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Why was the guy in the car deemed the jerk? He had the right of way to begin with.
If it were me, I would have let the SUV in, but I thought the SUV was way more of a jerk here. He could have caused a couple accidents easy, and maybe trashed his suspension by the looks of it. This is a "win" ?
De-escalation is the win, every time. No winners here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


 From the looks of it the guy in the car didn't have the right of way as it seems he was merging into the stream of traffic.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

In merges like this, car on right always has right of way, just like at a 4 way stop. We have uncontrolled intersections in the country here, "yield right of way" means you always yield to the vehicle on the right. I believe it is the same with ships for port & starboard.
Even the guy who made the video noted "this guy needs to get in" (guy on left). And you noted, the car was in the stream, the SUV needed to merge.
The exception would the new style "zipper" merges which are clearly marked with signs.
Regardless, the guy in the car was impolite and should have let the guy in. But the guy with the camera was leaving room for the SUV who would have lost 1 place. Instead the SUV went on a road rage rampage. The car did not. That's why I wondered why the maker of the video called the car driver the jerk. To me there is only 1 vehicle showing road rage here.
It was probably all a set-up anyway.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> To me there is only 1 vehicle showing road rage here.
> It was probably all a set-up anyway.


Two thumbs up on both counts!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So my son went and talked to the prosecutor this morning. He told him exactly what happened during this incident. He told him why getting this ticket would be very detrimental his career choice! The prosecutor dropped the fine from $235 to $40, and NO points! I am elated. Not to say that he didn't deserve what he had coming to him! Obviously the prosecutor showed some compassion!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> So my son went and talked to the prosecutor this morning. He told him exactly what happened during this incident. He told him why getting this ticket would be very detrimental his career choice! The prosecutor dropped the fine from $235 to $40, and NO points! I am elated. Not to say that he didn't deserve what he had coming to him! Obviously the prosecutor showed some compassion!


BRAVO LOLA for you and your son!
Wonderful news. I wish your son successful enrollment into Fire/rescue program
and safe, ticketless drive for the rest of his driving!

yours truly
Bojan

ps. you haven't written your thoughts about Iron Maiden concert?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Thank you Bigboki for your kind words!
> 
> 
> ps. you haven't written your thoughts about Iron Maiden concert?


I didn't end up going! My son ended up selling and getting almost all of what we paid! Something happened which I can't really get into!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> I didn't end up going! My son ended up selling and getting almost all of what we paid! Something happened which I can't really get into!


Oh sorry to hear that 
It was a good show, they performed very well. Sound was not too good (not their fault), but because of their great playing it was worthwhile experience.

At least you manage to cover your expenses!

All the best to you, your son and your whole family

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bigboki, your a gentleman and a scholar! It's people like you who do the human race justice! Just so nice!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> Bigboki, your a gentleman and a scholar! It's people like you who do the human race justice! Just so nice!


Thank you very much for your kind words!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> So my son went and talked to the prosecutor this morning. He told him exactly what happened during this incident. He told him why getting this ticket would be very detrimental his career choice! The prosecutor dropped the fine from $235 to $40, and NO points! I am elated. Not to say that he didn't deserve what he had coming to him! Obviously the prosecutor showed some compassion!


I am very late to this thread. I would have echoed what others said though. I managed to go through life not getting a speeding ticket (started driving when I was 16, 39 now). I got my first one and it was a bad one in a 60 zone that literally lasted less than 1/4 of a mile on a large road here (Hurontario/Highway 10). I went to the prosecutor meeting, and I never even said a word. He looked at it, made an offer of the minimum fine and no points. I said 'yes'. I said 'yes' again in front of the judge, and was gone within 2 hours. 

I contacted X Copper and they wanted an absolute ridiculous amount of money to do the exact same thing. The only time I can see hiring them being remotely worth it is POSSIBLY if you have a bunch of infractions on your record and are nailed with a crazy fine or something.

The annoying part of it all is the cop who gave me the ticket knew exactly what was going to happen with it if I choose to either go to court or the prosecutor meeting. It was my first ticket and he could have just done the exact same thing on the spot and given me a break.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> ... The only time I can see hiring them being remotely worth it is POSSIBLY if you have a bunch of infractions on your record and are nailed with a crazy fine or something.


The only time it's ever worth it is if you are going to lose your license and you need your license to keep your job.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bw66 said:


> The only time it's ever worth it is if you are going to lose your license and you need your license to keep your job.


They do their best to convince you their services are essential for ANY ticket if you contact them. I found them to be pretty sleezy.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> ... I found them to be pretty sleezy.


 They're ex-cops... ^)@#


----------

